# harsh noise if you like merzbow pulse demon r venerology you may like my noiseband



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I allready told you guys about this project of mine, a real serreous orchestrated white noise album?
Just has mutch has i like melody and harmony, i would like harsh noise that is proggy and that drone.

The time were in the early 90'' i would lisen to stuff like pusle demon and venerology by Merzbow and Masonna Inner mind mystic, back than i would heard Iannis Xenakis too and try to pull some effort into music that is not, thus said intelligent noise.

The risk you take when making noise is either you make a splendid awfull racket or something annoying and garbage noise, not worth public attention.

I pull a cd back than called *Hexen!* it were more noise experimental ambient dub , i never released the other project called* Usine 451* that is a merzbowian effort into the extreme limit of harsh noise yet lisenable, a sheer demonstration of feedback abused, reverb ect
Guitar driven and bass laden

Purely visceral white noise, i dont know if it's the term or early industrial stuff on dossiers record germany?

Jeez i hope to god this will see the day, but my studio proffessional sound man did not budge this year to re-master it, to remix it, he has the ball into his hands, and i ask him several time , sir did you work out my project so farr, i whant a proffessional sounding harsh noise record, there seem to be something to be made here whit this '' masochistic noise achievement'', im seeking japanese contact for releasing it trought japan, since my sound his close to japanoise of the ending 80'' early 90'' pure decibel abuse incredible thick feedback and reverberation endless kilometric tracks, hell this project promissing.

Im asking people out on talk classical if your into noise music and have contact for label submission, im not looking for making big money only released a cd, i dont have money to put it out, but perhaps someone in ''noise circle'' is rich and dosen care, if my material interrestting he will released it hmm.

So what about it, what about decent harsh noise, well my sound man studio guy into jazz and dosen see it's potencial perhaps so he make me wait and wait forever, this is kind of frustrating, plan b find another soundman studio guy to work out my creation hmm.

Farewell friend, so your wondering why am i not doeing it myself , well because i dont have the proper tool i dont have a studio a mixer and ect, so i rely on my friend jazz buddy dude.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've purchased a lot of Merzbow albums over the years, and tons of other stuff by "noise" artists: industrial rock bands, experimental free-form jazzers, concrete music masons, screamers and howlers, computer and synthesizer mavens, Lou Reed, and those guys who clank around on bells and drums and rocks and metal sheeting and aluminum siding ... including a lot of music by "do it yourselfers" that appears on some of the more obscure labels that specialize in such stuff, such as Tourette and subrosa. 
I'm often astounded by the sounds I hear. I often wonder how such sounds are generated. But the most important thing is, you don't need fancy or expensive equipment to produce interesting "new" noises. What you need is imagination. If you package that with your personal brand of noise music, I'll be open to adding your discs to my collection!


----------

